# UK Black Friday Deals



## bitm2007 (Nov 21, 2017)

Post the best UK Black Friday deals here


----------



## bitm2007 (Nov 21, 2017)

It's been a slow start to Black Friday week over here. The best deal's i've seen from authorized dealers on products that I am interested in so far are

Canon 5D IV, £2997 from Mifsuds yesterday, but they are now listing the camera as £3177 out of stock.

10% off Aurora HDR using discount code SAVE10

10% off L series lenses at WEX

Other notable price reductions includes


£999.97 for the Canon EF 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 DO IS USM Lens from Park Camera's (a £200 reduction)

A UK low £344 including £85 cask back for the Canon EF 70-300mm f4-5.6 IS II USM Lens form Wex, Park and Jessops.


----------



## bitm2007 (Nov 24, 2017)

Canon 5D IV is £2825.38 at Park Camera using discount code BF17-CANON-CPB with a free 4TB Hard Drive, LP-E6N Battery and SanDisk 32GB SDHC Card.

Canon 77D £529 after cash back from WEX Photographic using discount code BF85

Canon EF 70-300mm f4-5.6 IS II USM £259 after cash back from WEX Photographic using discount code BF85

Canon M6 Camera Body £449 after cash back from WEX Photographic using discount code BF50

Get Aurora HDR 2018 for £71, by using the Black Friday offer link below then applying SAVE10 coupon code.


----------



## bitm2007 (Nov 24, 2017)

15% off all Lee Filters at Wex Photographic.

https://www.wexphotovideo.com/lee-filters-lens-filters/


----------

